# M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?



## pr0t0typ (24. September 2016)

*M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Hallo, ich habe mir die letzten Tage einen PC zusammenstellen lassen mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K 
Mainboard: Asus Z170-A
Grafikkarte: Evga Geforce GTX 1080
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2331 
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
Netzteil: Evga SuperNova 650 Watt.

Eine SSD Festplatte übernehme ich von meinem letzten Rechner:
- Samsung 830 Series 512 GB SSD (Festplatte)

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber eine Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2-2280 kaufen soll...was hält ihr davon ?  Lohnt es sich ? wird man einen kleinen Unterschied merken ?

Freue mich über die Antworten.


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Lohnt es sich spielt sich ausschließlich in Deinem Kopf ab.
Normalos können die Bandbreite der M.2 gar nicht ausschöpfen, und wenn man kein X99-Board hat, dann ist auch die Latenz der Anbindung wegen Kacke.
Lohnt sich spielt sich also im Bereich "geb ich viel Geld für zwei Kabel weniger" ab.

Musst Du wissen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Die M.2. SSD lohnt sich nur aus 2 Gründen:

1. Du hast ein Board mit einem Chipsatz das genug PCIe Lanes bereit stellt, falls über PCIe angebunden, ansonsten wirds über SATA angebunden, schau nach wie es bei dir ist.
2. Du baust einen PC nur mit einer M.2. SSD dann kannst du gerne auf die 2,5" Modelle verzichten um nur einen Typ Speicher zu verwenden.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



HisN schrieb:


> und wenn man kein X99-Board hat, dann ist auch die Latenz der Anbindung wegen Kacke.



Auch bei einem Z170 Board?


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Jupp, muss den Umweg über den Chipsatz nehmen, gibt Latenz.


----------



## chaotium (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Moment, es gibt auch Z170 Board die den M2 als PCI direkt an die CPU anbinden.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Tatsächlich? Wie macht man das wenn die CPU nur 16 Lanes hat, der geneigte Computer-User heult doch sofort wenn die Graka nicht mit 16 Lanes betrieben wird.


----------



## chaotium (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Intel: Sechs neue Skylake-Chipsatze im Uberblick - Starker Anstieg der PCIe-Lanes

Wer suchet der findet ^^.

Die Z/H 170 haben 20 Lanes. 16 für Graka/s und vier für die anbindung der M.2 SSD

Was mich aber stutzig macht ist dass auf der Folie bei Intel nur 16 Lanes angeben sind Oo


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Knapp daneben. Die PCIe-Lanes des Chipsatzes haben nichts mit der Anbindung der GPU zu tun. Dafür sind die 16 Lanes der CPU zuständig.


----------



## pr0t0typ (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Leute ihr schreibt mir das alles viel zu kompliziert hier hin. Ich blicke da eh nicht durch, weil ich ein PC Noob bin, bringt also nichts hier mit Begriffen wie PCI Lanes, Sata, Chipsatz etc. herumzuwerfen. Das einzige was ich verstanden habe war, dass es hier wohl um "viel Geld für zwei Kabel weniger" geht, wenn ich mal "HisN" zitieren darf.

Ich möchte einfach nur gerne wissen, ob ich mit meinem Mainboard, dieses hier: 64897 - Asus Z170-A Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual ein schnelleres Ergebnis haben werde bei meinem alltäglichen Gebrauch, als z.B. mit einer normalen Samsung SSD (ohne M.2.).


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Wenn Du mit den 20 Lanes die 4 DMI-Lanes meinst .. nun gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. im Klartext, wenn Du die M.2 an den Chipsatz hängst, dann müssen die Daten von der M2. über den Chipsatz durch das DMI-Interface zur CPU. Das kostet Dich Zeit, sprich die Latenzen werden hochgezogen.

[Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue.. <-- da mal schauen


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



HisN schrieb:


> D.h. im Klartext, wenn Du die M.2 an den Chipsatz hängst, dann müssen die Daten von der M2. über den Chipsatz durch das DMI-Interface zur CPU. Das kostet Dich Zeit, sprich die Latenzen werden hochgezogen.
> 
> [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue.. <-- da mal schauen



Nur, dass du davon nichts merkst. 

Der DMi ist mit PCIe 3.0 schnell genug, da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Das eigentliche Problem ist aber, dass du einen Abnehmer für die Geschwindigkeit brauchst. Wenn du nur auf HDDs überträgst oder Sticks, merkst du von der M.2 SSD nichts.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



pr0t0typ schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach nur gerne wissen, ob ich mit meinem Mainboard, dieses hier: 64897 - Asus Z170-A Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual ein schnelleres Ergebnis haben werde bei meinem alltäglichen Gebrauch, als z.B. mit einer normalen Samsung SSD (ohne M.2.).



Nein, Du hast nur zwei Kabel weniger im PC.

@Threshold
Ist aber an sich genau das gleiche wie wenn die Graka auf PCIe 8x läuft. Man schöpft nicht das volle Potential aus. Kopfsache und so.


----------



## DarkWing13 (26. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Betreibst du einen Server mit hohem Datenaufkommen?
Barbeitest du Blu-Ray/UHD-Videos?
Arbeitest du mit großen CAD-Baugruppen, bzw. einem PDM-System?
Möchstest du das OS, oder Programme ein, zwei Sekunden schneller starten?

Dann ist so eine SSD sicher nicht schlecht...
Wenn keines der Szenarien (oder ähnliche) zutrifft, dann spare dir das Geld, denn den Unterschied zu einer "normalen" SSD wirst du im alltäglichen Betreib nicht merken.

So long,...


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Ich hätte ja sogar ein X99 Board, nutze aber weiterhin klassische SATA SSDs (eine Samsung 830 und eine 850 Pro). Ich hab bisher Abstand davon genommen, das Geld für eine M.2 SSD in die Hand zu nehmen, weil nach allem, was ich gelesen habe, die Unterschiede eher theoretischer Natur sind und sich nur in Benchmarks manifestieren. 

Hat denn jemand First-Hand Erfahrung mit einer M.2 SSD, die an einem Board mit direkter PCIe Anbindung an die CPU und ausreichend Lanes betrieben wird? Und auch einen Vergleich zu einer an SATA angeschlossenen SSD ziehen kann? Fühlt sich die M.2 in irgendeiner Weise schneller an?


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja sogar ein X99 Board, nutze aber weiterhin klassische SATA SSDs (eine Samsung 830 und eine 850 Pro). Ich hab bisher Abstand davon genommen, das Geld für eine M.2 SSD in die Hand zu nehmen, weil nach allem, was ich gelesen habe, die Unterschiede eher theoretischer Natur sind und sich nur in Benchmarks manifestieren.
> 
> Hat denn jemand First-Hand Erfahrung mit einer M.2 SSD, die an einem Board mit direkter PCIe Anbindung an die CPU und ausreichend Lanes betrieben wird? Und auch einen Vergleich zu einer an SATA angeschlossenen SSD ziehen kann? Fühlt sich die M.2 in irgendeiner Weise schneller an?



Habe auf X99 getestet, und nein es ist scheiß egal weil die X99 Boards alleine schon 30 Sekunden zum initialisieren brauchen. Für mich hat es sich 0 gelohnt


----------



## HisN (26. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand First-Hand Erfahrung mit einer M.2 SSD, die an einem Board mit direkter PCIe Anbindung an die CPU und ausreichend Lanes betrieben wird? Und auch einen Vergleich zu einer an SATA angeschlossenen SSD ziehen kann? Fühlt sich die M.2 in irgendeiner Weise schneller an?



Nein, kein Unterschied, bei mir spart es einfach nur 12 Kabel, und das Kopieren zwischen den Laufwerken ist einfach ein Genuss.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



HisN schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Ist aber an sich genau das gleiche wie wenn die Graka auf PCIe 8x läuft. Man schöpft nicht das volle Potential aus. Kopfsache und so.



Wie gesagt, Unterschied Null. Daher Wayne. 



Knogle schrieb:


> Habe auf X99 getestet, und nein es ist scheiß egal weil die X99 Boards alleine schon 30 Sekunden zum initialisieren brauchen. Für mich hat es sich 0 gelohnt



Ja, so sieht es auch bei mir aus.
Dauert bei mir rund 30 Sekunden, bis überhaupt der Monitor einschaltet.
Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Plattform das besser macht.


----------



## Gruebler (7. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Unterschied Null. Daher Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dass ich einen 2 Jahre alte Frage wiederbelebe! Aber ich wollte mir gerade eine neue SSD (256GB) bestellen (da meine alte 128GB zu voll und auch mittlerweile sehr alt ist - ich möchte nicht abwarten bis der erst abkackt (bei 9 Jahre als SystemPlatte im Einsatz kann das schon mal irgendwann oder demnächst passieren))...
Auf jeden Fall sah ich gerade mir alles möglich an und sah dass mein MB (Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7) gar kein SATA6, sondern nur SATA3 hat. Soweit ich hier alles richtig verstanden habe, waren noch vor 2 Jahren die preislichen Unterschiede zwischen M.2 SSDs und SATA SSDs sehr hoch, so dass sich die Anschaffung wegen bisschen Unterschied nicht lohnt... Wobei ich aber annehme, dass hier von SATA6 die Rede ist.

Daher meine Frage: ist denn der Unterschied bzw. die Anschaffung eines M.2 SSDs immer noch so unwichtig wenn 1. die SSDs fast gleich viel kosten (z.B. Samsung 860 PRO 256 GB mit 118€ und Kingston KC1000 240 GB mit 125€) und 2. die SSD über PCIe 2.0x16 angeschlossen ist, statt über SATA3?

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr warum ich das MB damals genommen hatte bzw. ich glaube dass ich damals schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte, mir statt einer normalen SSD (SATA) damals die RevoDrive von OCZ holen wollte.... Also ich hatte von Anfang an nicht vor mehrere Graka´s auf MB zu klatschen  *peinlich* Aber es gab viel zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen damals ob die Revo´s als SystemPlatten geeignet sind (also bootbare OS Festplatte und nicht nur für Daten (Filme usw.))
Aber zumindest habe ich gleich mehrere PCIe 16er frei zur Verfügung...

Was mich noch interessiert, ist denn mittlerweile eine Revo bzw. eben M.2 over PCIe als Systemplatte nutzbar? Auch wenn sich die Frage blöd anhört, da viele Laptops solche SSDs als Systemplatte nutzen, sah ich aber vorhin ein paar YouTube Video´s wo die Installation (im System (Windows)) ziemlich umständlich war - es wurde nicht erkannt, daher musste der erst mal die mitgelieferte Software von Samsung installieren, danach neustarten und danach initialiseren... Da frag ich mich ob dass dann überhaupt als SystemPlatte einsetzbar ist, da noch das Betriebssystem erst darauf installiert werden muss und entsprechend gibt es ja noch kein Betriebssystem mit dem man das Ding erst mal zum Laufen bringen muss/kann...


----------



## robbe (7. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Du bringst da was durcheinander. Es gibt nur SATA 1 bis 3. SATA 1 Schafft eine Datarate von 1,5Gb/s, SATA 2 schafft 3,0Gb/s und SATA 3 schafft 6,0Gb/s. Dein Board hat also den "aktuellen" SATA 3 Standard. Was es nicht hat ist, ein M2 Port und bevor ich da mit irgendwelchen PCI-e Adapaterkarten anfange, würd ich mir einfach ne SATA SSD holen.


----------



## XT1024 (7. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Gruebler schrieb:


> wenn 1. die SSDs fast gleich viel kosten (z.B. Samsung 860 PRO 256 GB mit 118€ und Kingston KC1000 240 GB mit 125€)


Wenn man sich eine besonders teuren SATA-SSD aussucht, kann das durchaus sein.
256 GB für 118 €? Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.  Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 240GB, Kapazität bis 256GB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich sehe bei der Größe noch immer einen deutlichen Unterschied - im Preis, nicht der Leistung. 


Bei dem uralten Kübel hast du wirklich keine größeren Sorgen als besonders teure und in benchmarks "schnellere" SSDs?
Wenn es Spaß macht, kann man auch, wenn 120 GB zu klein werden, 256 GB zum Preis eines 512 GB Modells kaufen.


----------



## Gruebler (8. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte fÃ¼r Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



robbe schrieb:


> Du bringst da was durcheinander. Es gibt nur SATA 1 bis 3. SATA 1 Schafft eine Datarate von 1,5Gb/s, SATA 2 schafft 3,0Gb/s und SATA 3 schafft 6,0Gb/s. Dein Board hat also den "aktuellen" SATA 3 Standard. Was es nicht hat ist, ein M2 Port und bevor ich da mit irgendwelchen PCI-e Adapaterkarten anfange, würd ich mir einfach ne SATA SSD holen.



Danke für die Info! Hatte das gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm - das letzte mal wo ich mich mit MBs und HW allgemein auseinandergesetzt hatte ist schon fast 8 Jahre her 
Super, dann hat sich schon mal die Überlegung wegen einem neuen MB erledigt - der macht´s ja doch noch (zumindest ein paar Jahre - hoffe ich) 

PS: den Kingston hab ich nur so also auf einem Adapter montiert gesehen... Kingston KC1000 240 GB, Solid State Drive HHHL AIC, PCIe Gen 3.0 x 4


----------



## Gruebler (8. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich eine besonders teuren SATA-SSD aussucht, kann das durchaus sein.
> 256 GB für 118 €? Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.  Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 240GB, Kapazität bis 256GB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Ich sehe bei der Größe noch immer einen deutlichen Unterschied - im Preis, nicht der Leistung.
> 
> ...



Da ich kein hobbymäßiger oder leidenschaftlicher PC-Bastler bin, sondern am PC wirklich arbeite, ist mir ein sorgenfreier, verlässlicher und langer Betrieb sehr wichtig. Bei den günstigen SSDs liest man immer und immer wieder dass sie durchaus sehr schnell den Geist aufgeben. Meine noch aktuell verbaute SSD war auch teuer damals (vor ca. 9 Jahren), aber bis einschließlich heute, durchschnittlich zu 90% voll (was ja nicht wirklich empfohlen ist bei einer SSD), macht seine Arbeit ohne murren und zicken. Ich weiß nicht ob eine "Billig-SSD" das auch geschafft hätte. Aber ich lasse mich sehr sehr gern eines besseren belehren und würde gern hören/lesen dass eine 49€ Patriot Blast genauso schnell, verlässlich und langlebig, auch bei Vollast ist wie z.B. eben die Samsung 860 PRO für 118€. Ist ja nicht gerade so dass ich Geld zum rauswerfen hätte, mir ist nur wichtig dass ich meine Arbeit machen kann ohne einen Ausfall irgendwann zu erwarten habe nur weil ich 60€ gespart habe (ein "Ausfall" würde mich am Tag das 5 bis 10 fache kosten)...

Also wenn jemand mit einem Hersteller/Marke langjährige Erfahrung hat, was auch bei ü80% nach ca. 8 Jahren immer noch so verlässlich und schnell ist wie am Anfang, bei nur 30% Auslastung und nur halb so teuer ist wie z.B. die Samsung 860 PRO (wobei ich nicht mal so sehr von den Samsung PRO Modellen überzeugt bin, am liebsten würd ich bei OCZ bleiben), dann nur her mit der Info, bitte! Würde mich echt freuen wenn ich weniger ausgeben muss (vorallem da ich parallel dazu eine neue Graka mir anschaffen muss und da dachte ich an eine Nvidia GTX 1080 und DAS ist mal verflucht teuer) 

Jaaa der "Kübel" ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber ich liebe meinen PC immer noch wie im ersten Moment (auch wenn die Klappe vom Gehäuse nicht mehr einrastet (ein typischer SilverStone Raven Problem)) :/


----------



## Meph (8. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Wenn ein Ausfall so verheerend wäre, wäre ein RAID 1 oder zumindest eine Arbeitskopie auf einem zweiten Medium sinnvoll, dann könntest du im Falle des Defekts schnell die Platte austauschen.

Den alten Komponenten würde ich nur sehr bedingt vertrauen.


----------



## Gruebler (8. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Backups werden regelmäßig gemacht.

Ja, ich vertraue auch nicht mehr all zu sehr den alten Komponenten - daher auch meine Schrittweise-Aktualisierung. Im Moment die System-SSD und Graka, danach irgendwann MB, CPU, RAM ...  (hoffe erst nächstes Jahr, dann hat der Rechner auch seine Jahrzehnt-Arbeit gemacht)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Gruebler schrieb:


> Backups werden regelmäßig gemacht.
> 
> Ja, ich vertraue auch nicht mehr all zu sehr den alten Komponenten - daher auch meine Schrittweise-Aktualisierung. Im Moment die System-SSD und Graka, danach irgendwann MB, CPU, RAM ...  (hoffe erst nächstes Jahr, dann hat der Rechner auch seine Jahrzehnt-Arbeit gemacht)



Es gibt hier im Unterforum einen Wettbewerb um die haltbarste Festplatte....Der Langlaufer Thread....Schau mal da rein. 

Leider ist die 860 evo/Pro noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt um da auf einem guten Platz zu landen aber meine 850 Pro hat bisher alles an crashes überstanden. Stromausfall, erhöhte Spannung, Systemausfall usw (allerdings erst 26 Terabyte Daten insgesamt geschrieben)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Durchaus auch sehr zuverlässig und langlebig sind die SSDs von Intel.


----------



## Gruebler (10. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Durchaus auch sehr zuverlässig und langlebig sind die SSDs von Intel.



Sind aber auch so ziemlich die teuersten. Wenn sie nicht viel viel stabiler und langliebiger als Samsung 860 PROs sind, rentiert sich der Aufpreis für mich zumindest nicht - klingt jetzt für manche wahrscheinlich ironisch da ich oben noch schrieb dass ich auf "Qualität" wert lege und bereit bin dafür mehr zu bezahlen, aber so viel dann doch wieder nicht  Ich versuche einfach nur "das beste" zu holen was für mich noch erschwinglich ist: Samsung PRO ja, aber Intel zu teuer oder GTX 1080 8GB ja, aber GTX 1080 mit 11GB zu viel ...
Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den Toshiba N300 4TB? Wobei, das gehört nicht wirklich hier rein...


----------



## AM1-Fan (13. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*



pr0t0typ schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach nur gerne wissen, ob ich mit meinem Mainboard, dieses hier: 64897 - Asus Z170-A Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual ein schnelleres Ergebnis haben werde bei meinem alltäglichen Gebrauch, als z.B. mit einer normalen Samsung SSD (ohne M.2.).



Hallo,

hier ein paar (eigentlich) leicht verständliche Grundlagen für Dich.

Alles, was man über M.2 wissen muss

MfG


----------



## D0pefish (16. April 2018)

*AW: M.2. Festplatte für Betriebssystem, ja oder nein ?*

Ich habe vor knapp zwanzig Jahren neben den drei benutzten Soundkarten, GUS, SB u. Onboard (Foren sagten später das geht garnicht ) mein erstes privat-RAID 0 verbaut, weil eine HDD alleine zu wenig Bandbreite bot. Dort wurden direkt Daten, Programme und 2 x System abgelegt. (Foren sagten später das ist ganz dolle unsicher -Datenausfall garantiert! ). Heute benutze ich eine 256 GB OEM-NVMe-M.2 SSD für 86€ incl Versand aus dem Angebot via PCIe-x8 auf einem Z97-Board, weil _schneller _als die seit über vier Jahren benutzten 2 x 500 GB SSDs im RAID 0 und acht Jahre alten 2 x 2 TB HDDs im RAID 0. Darüber bin ich jetzt nicht unglücklich auch wenn das gerne einige Leute so hätten.
Tja.. Fazit: Foren sagen später viel. Sagen wir mal so: Ich würde nicht jede SSD kaufen, nur meil M.2 draufsteht. Die potenziell zukünftigen Fragen sind welche Schnittstellen zuerst _sterben werden_, welche Adapter man dann braucht und so weiter...
Ich cache bis heute lieber im RAM und auf den HDD's. Die SSD's frisst es einfach weg aber Foren behaupten ja was anderes, wie Temperatur beeinflusst Datenhaltbarkeit... öhhmmm. Ich lebe nicht für zwei Jahre im Jahr in der Antarktis.


----------

